# Online Teaching in Italy



## morrowm1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anyone attempted Online Teaching in Italy? I am thinking of using online teaching as another medium to teach English. I was wondering if anyone out there had tried it and what the pros and cons were? I notice that several threads are from expats interested in teaching English, is this a viable method of gaining experience and getting that first break in teaching? I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

Recently, whilst inspecting a couple of properties, the agent told me that it's not difficult to get English teaching jobs if your first language is English...(this is in Genoa)


----------



## morrowm1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi KiMii, unfortunately we are in term time and not many schools are looking for teachers just now in Verona. Not sure what it is like in Genoa. Try and try again is the only way for it. That's why I was interested in other people's experiences with online teaching, it doesn't get the best reputation and I wondered if it was merited. Hope the property hunting goes well.


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks...we seem to have found an apartment (to rent for 12 months or so) whilst we continue our search to buy...and it is probably a good idea (for us) until we see what happens with the EU Financials...as we're also property shopping in the South of France (in Herault region)

I'd love to know how you go with the online teaching option as it would be something I'd be interested in myself.


----------

